

SuperEmbed Builder for embedded videos - prawn
http://wistia.com/product/superembeds

======
spicyxtreme
$23 per month for 3 videos.. slightly pricey no?

~~~
mikehuffman
I agree. This seems like a very expensive solution to a problem that really
doesn't exist.

